# low dust pads for 2.0



## taurus (Dec 14, 2002)

I searched, but all the results are years old and the main recommendation, Corbotech Bobcats, are $133 a set! I'm just looking for a set of affordable, quiet, and most of all, low dust pads for the front of a daily '96 2.0 Jetta. Brake fade after repeated hard stops doesn't matter. What do you guys recommend?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

PBR Deluxe pads have a very low dust and what dusting they do have is light in color, not dark. And they are easy on the rotors.


----------



## DC Jetta Guy (Jul 31, 2004)

Hawk performance Ceramic pads...same as above. Very happy with them.


----------



## taurus (Dec 14, 2002)

Thought I should update this for the searchers. I ended up getting Akebono Euro pads for around $60 on ebay. Couldn't be happier!


----------

